# glühende augen mit ps



## Vivi (6. August 2003)

wie kann man mit ps glühende augen fabrizieren? sollte etwa so aussehen wie: 
http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/gfx/showroom/wallpapers/01.jpg


----------



## Tim C. (6. August 2003)

Bereich der Augen auf zweiter Ebene duplizieren und mit den Ebenenmodi rumspielen. Alternativ/zusätzlich noch ein wenig mit Sättigung und Co rummachen, dann sollte das zu packen sein.


----------



## Jan Seifert (6. August 2003)

Wer Augen hat ist klar im Vorteil  
Denn wenn du richtig geguckt hättest, wäre
dir das Augen-Tutorial auf der Seite aufgefallen.

Damit du nicht suchen musst  <- klicken


----------



## Vivi (6. August 2003)

augen sollte man haben...


----------



## pReya (6. August 2003)

hrhr

Naja, mein Avatar hab ich so gemacht:

Einfach Pupille ausgewählt auf neue Ebene kopiert und mit dem Nachbelichter gearbeitet und nur leichte kontur dagelassen !


----------



## Crasy-Striker (9. Juli 2005)

ja ich glaube ich habe keine augen denn ich hab das tutorial noch nicht enddeckt -.-


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. Juli 2005)

Dann such doch mal in diesem Thread eine unterstrichene Wortgruppe namens "Damit du nicht suchen musst"...
Falls das doch nicht hilft: => http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/workshops_eyes06.php

P.S. Achte bitte in Zukunft auf die Netiquette, explizit die Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Danke.
P.P.S. Ja, es ist wohl eine derzeit grassierende Krankheit, alte Threads auszubuddeln..


----------

